# A couple of requested things for future Mac OS X releases:



## simX (Feb 17, 2002)

1.  IMPROVE speech recognition.  I'm not saying to make speech the primary source of input, but it'd really be something if our favorite computer company built-in speech recognition so that it's an integral part of the operating system and not superficial like ViaVoice or MacSpeech.  That way you could actually control things very efficiently via speech.  I would love that.

2.  Bring back the RAM disk, folder action scripts, and USB printer sharing, and add GUI apps to things like the built-in UNIX Firewall!

3.  Include themes, and a theme creator/editor!

Oh, and one hardware thing:

A wireless keyboard and mouse -- here's the idea:  you know how a laptop has a built-in rechargeable battery that allows a laptop to function on it's own battery without being plugged in?  Well you could use the same idea for a wireless keyboard: there'd be a built-in rechargeable battery (since it doesn't require nearly as much power as a full laptop, a much smaller battery could be used).  So you could use the keyboard wirelessly until the power goes down, in which case you could plug it back into the USB port to recharge the battery again.  Once fully recharged, you could again disconnect the keyboard, and use it wirelessly again.  I'm sure you could get a battery that would let the keyboard last for a long time, since the iPod is smaller than a keyboard, has a built-in hard drive, and can already last 10 hours without recharging (sometimes more).  The same technique could be used for a mouse.


----------



## hunt045 (Feb 22, 2002)

Amen to the addition of a RAM Disk in a future release of OSX. My G3 upgraded PPC7600 with a 64MB ram disk is much faster for general web Surfing than my G4/450/AGP/1MB tower running IE5.5.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 22, 2002)

Apple decided that a rechargable keyboard/mouse wouldn't be worth the price. They found out that most users would never take the keyboard off once it was plugged in for a charge. 

These threads should get their own section. How bout this for a name: "Wouldn't it be cool if..."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

wireless mouse and keyboard can be done by way of bluetooth technology.

what I really want is... (get ready...)


GREEK 


I bet you did not see that coming


----------



## apb3 (Feb 22, 2002)

I just want greek so I can stop hearing about it from the Admiral!

Please, soothe him, Apple...


----------



## scope (Feb 22, 2002)

Here's what I want: You know when you select Startup Disk from Sys Prefs?  Well, even if you click on a system, click restart, click save and restart, it STILL scans the disks for MORE system folders.  FOR FREAKS SAKE!  I already CHOSE the one I want...if I wanted you to scan I would tell you too....it annoys the HELL out of me...


----------



## apb3 (Feb 22, 2002)

Heh. I know that bugs me a bit too. But, what about people who add to or change their system and aren't as savvy as we all are? What if the system they choose is corrupt or has become so? I guess some logic could be built in so it only scans if it doesn't find what you had already chosen but is it that big a deal? It only takes about 3-4 seconds on my machine with 3 80Gig drives (2 INT, 1 EXT). How long does it take you?


----------



## scope (Feb 23, 2002)

It takes 32.75 Seconds.  That's with a 40GB, 10GB (partitioned into 2 equal parts), and a 4GB.  The 40GB has OS X 10.1.3, the 10GB has OS 9.2.2 on one partition and OS X Server 10.0.4 on the other, and the 4GB has no system on it.  I have a 400MHz G4 Sawtooth with 512MB of RAM.


----------



## apb3 (Feb 23, 2002)

whoa. That would bother me ALOT. Just tried mine and even with one of the disk having to spin up it was only 8-9 seconds.


----------

